# Ryker's 1st. VP1



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Ryker, aka Poseidon Vom Traumhof, 10/23/2010 NE Reg. Comf. Show in Conn. 8 1/2 months old


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Here's a larger pic.


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

That's awesome! Congratulations!!! :groovy:


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Guardyan said:


> That's awesome! Congratulations!!! :groovy:


Thank you


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Now HERE'S a larger picture! And congrats!!!


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Thank you MaggieRoseLee..


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

koda00 said:


> Thank you MaggieRoseLee..


Not for anything, but you both look PERFECT for agility? :wild:


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Congratulations! He is a beautiful boy.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Not for anything, but you both look PERFECT for agility? :wild:


hes actually is the handler... My breeders husband in this pic. im way ahead to keep Ryker's attention on me.
We are actually started Rally. 1st class was last night.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Andaka said:


> Congratulations! He is a beautiful boy.


Thank you very much


----------

